# new plecos



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I recieved my pleco order from the michigan group buy from George at sharkaquarium. Didn't get the blue panaque I was supposed to.







They're not the best pics, they like to hide in the shadows. Got a couple pics of them together. I'm gonna try to get pics of them all soon. here are the ones I could get decent pics of.

L204 (flash pleco)
View attachment 64470


L201 (inspector)
View attachment 64471


L014 (goldy/sunshine, you can see 4 different plecos in this pic)
View attachment 64473


L200 (green phantom, can barely see it but it's there)
View attachment 64475


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice, your 204 and 200 look nice, there the next on my list to get


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They all look great, but that L200 is exceptional







Is it just a pleco tank or do you have other fish in there as well?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks guys, all plecos and 4 guppies, real plants.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That green one is so dope









Any more pics of him?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome pleco's, man









That Goldie is my favorite - if all goes well, my LFS gets a few next week (50 euro's for a small one







) - it would be the first time I'd see them in real life...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

waspride said:


> That green one is so dope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes hes' very nice. He's the largest one I got in my order.

No more pics as of this moment.

Thanks Judazzz, I hope to get a couple more pics up soon

p.s. I found out what the other 2 were: L199, and L031


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new plecos , very nice


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

some new pics:

L014

View attachment 64711


View attachment 64712


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

L200

View attachment 64713


View attachment 64714


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

L031 (peppermint pleco)

View attachment 64715


L199 (scribbled) ?

View attachment 64716


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

those plecos are sweet


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Is that tank only for plecos? we have a few people that come into my work to buy plecos just for there "pleco tanks"


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice plecs man!!!









only remark i have to make is that the L014 will become a great moffo when he gets bigger and may hurt the other plecs.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks boys

*avatar god:* for now i have all 7 plecos in there ranging from 1 1/2" to 4" and 4 guppies + fry. I plan on setting up my 45 gal (48x18x12) which is a non standard size long tank just for my plecos. I'll be putting a ac 500 on one end and some mini powerheads underneath that and make a unidirectional river tank. It'll be complete w/ stones to create a rapids affect and some plants that can handle the flow rate.

*Husky jim:* That is a concern of mine, though as of now he's only 2 1/2 inches long. I will be putting him in my 45 I described above till he grows out, then he's going in the 125 w/ cichlids, charachins, common plecos. The rest will stay in the 45, except prob the smallest species which I will keep in the 20g.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's a basic diagram of what I want my 45 to look like:

View attachment 64855


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

traumatic said:


> I recieved my pleco order from the michigan group buy from George at sharkaquarium. Didn't get the blue panaque I was supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!! I WANT SOME OF MY OWN!!! =P


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You have a very nice collection of plecos started. Thanks for sharing those awesome pictures.


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice lookin fish man, im gonna get me a pleco soon...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet collection Bro..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks guys, but all these plecos got sick and died a week after I got them. They got ich right out of the bag and there wasn't much I could do.


----------

